# anyone?



## breather (Mar 22, 2011)

how to handle stress when you're in work? i mean, i am not in my country and deals with different types of people (races). i want to let it all out!!!!! how??? i need help! well, i did read an article about it, but i need more. please people.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Was this advertising or an actual question???

Suggest to get some hobbies, practice the count to ten rule (sometimes a hundred), and leave work at work. 

Enjoy diversity  That is how one must think and not be frustrated that there are so many differences.


----------



## Sal.J.D (Dec 16, 2010)

Dear friend,
i used to be stressed out all the time coz of my work mostly ,,and the life syle here ..etc..but when i changed my first job then second then ..i realized it wasnt worht to care that much about ppl passed ur life ..just try not to care ..it is not important ..it is only small not REAL part of ur life ..keep reminding ur self that ..try to have good nice sleeping ..many ppl-especially-at ur work place -dont care that much about ..after all life here is somehow the same for all of us ...


----------



## killer_cain (Mar 6, 2011)

just get out there & meet people! there are plenty of expat groups & forums, or just check out somewhere that expats frequent, if all else fails, take up a hobby like photography so it will get you outside & do something different, don't rely on things to come to you - you have to make it happen for yourself!


----------



## sandyzeng (Jan 18, 2011)

why not do some sports?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

breather said:


> how to handle stress when you're in work? i mean, i am not in my country and deals with different types of people (races). i want to let it all out!!!!! how??? i need help! well, i did read an article about it, but i need more. please people.



There are many things which you can do to help you through your stress:-

Talk to someone
Take up an interest or an hobbie
Walk, it does work wonders and clears the head.
Listening to music is so good, I call it my medicine.
Read up on the local culture..

It is good to talk


----------

